# Campfire smoker?



## daarons (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a Weber Smokey Mountain that im taking camping.  Anyone know if it is reasonable to attempt to use it with just the top two sections over the campfire?  Woukd i be able to control the heat (keep it around 250°F) by moving around the fore wood & coals?


----------



## okie362 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think I'd just use a shovel and shovel coals from the campfire to the WSM to make sure I could operate the smoker in the same manner I always did.  Obviously you are backpacking in anyway.  Or maybe you are just that more of a hoss than I am.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm sure you probably could, but why? What type of fire wood are you going to be burning? What we use here (pine and juniper) isn't great for smoking.

We tried to use firewood coals in the mini-za oven for pizza, but we weren't able to get it as hot as with using briquettes.

During fire season we use the base of our 18.5" WSM as a fire pit. We use any left over briquettes in the WSM to light the wood for the fire.


----------

